# Mit der Freundin ans Wasser



## Johnny1 (23. November 2010)

Jetzt mal nur an die Jugendlichen:

Nehmt ihr eure Freundin ab und zu mit ans Wasser?

Oder unternehmt ihr da lieber was anderes, so wie ich bislang und geht mit Kumpels oder alleine angeln?

Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt nicht gleich wieder für boardferkelwahlen nominiert nur durch iwelche doof formulierten Sätze


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

(darf man als Ex-Jugendlicher antworten???)

#h
Nimm deinen Schatz mit. Wenn sie nur die Nase rümpft und alles eklig findet...
Auch noch andere Mütter haben hübsche...

Klar, wenn sie Bock drauf hat, warum nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Nimm sie mit.

Wenn es ihr nicht gefällt, lässt sie das bald wieder sein . . :m

Ansonsten haste bald einen neuen Kamerad. Wenn es so kommt haste später weniger Probleme.
Sie weiss ja dann dass Tackle wichtig ist und das Geld unbedingt dafür ausgegeben werden muss.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Mitnehmen!
Gibt doch nix schöneres erfolglos vom Angeln zu kommen und die Hände stinken trotzdem nach Fisch


----------



## sadako (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Wieso nicht? Mein Freund darf ja auch immer mit |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Boendall (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Als Ex Jugendlicher:

Biete es ihr an, zwing sie aber nicht zum Mitkommen. Wenn es ihr gefällt schön, wenn es ihr nicht gefällt dann eben nicht.


----------



## Emsfliege (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also ich bin schon fast 8Jahre verheiratet und seitdem habe ich sie schon einige Male mitgenommen.Das Problem ist nur das man sich schlecht konzentrieren kann wenn Weibchen dabei ist.Außerdem gefällt ihr es am Ende so gut das Ich dann abends Kinder Hüte und sie losgeht wa?
Einen Schein zu machen wäre sicherlich kein Thema.Ne ne hin und wieder ok aber dann ists gut.
Als kleiner Bengel hatte ich mal ne Freundin zum angeln eingeladen.Und wat war,an dem Nachmittag gab es 3 Hochkarätige Zander und es gab keine Zeit für     anderes.....|supergri .
Jo das ist so ne Sache mit denen.......|pftroest:


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

ich hab meine freundin einfach mitgenommen... und das ende vom lied... sie hat letzten freitag erfolgreich ihren schein bestanden!!! ))


----------



## mxchxhl (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

also ich nehm meine auch hin und wieder mit! die setzt sich dann daneben und liest|supergri
mach aber nicht den fehler und nimm sie mit zum nächtlichen aalangeln! wenn da in der nähe kein klo is wirds zumindest nach ner stunde bei meiner freundin kritisch...
mfg


----------



## ayron (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ja nimm sie mit aber am besten nur bei bestem angelwetter..... 30° im schatten und nachmittags, sonst|splat2:


----------



## micha84 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

lass die lieber daheim.... wen ihr etwas nicht passt will sie nach einer stunde schon heim und nörgelt nur noch rum. frauen und angeln das passt leider nicht zusammen die frauen dürfen lieber die erlegte beute kochen


----------



## bastiv (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

1 Versuch hat jeder, schließlich gibt es genügend Frauen die selber Angeln und eventuell sogar dadurch auf's Angeln gekommen sind.


----------



## Carpmen (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also meine Freundin kommt auch schon mal immer wieder gerne mit ans Wasser aber immer in einen zweiten Auto so das Sie jederzeit nach hause kann (nachdem sie mir kaffe und kuchen gebracht hat  ) :k

und mit übernachten will sie auch nicht mit am Wasser #d

muss sagen es ist schon mal schön wenn meien Freundin dann mal vorbeikommt andere Angelkollegen beneiden mich meist darum   

aber das meine freundin andauernd mit am Wasser ist muss dann auch nicht sein , denn irgendwann muss man ja auch mal über sie lästern können |bla:


----------



## olaf70 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Mit Freundin zum Angeln?

Niemals,wenn das raus kommt, meine Frau würde mir die Hölle heiß machen.

Aber ernsthaft: Laß dir von den ganzen Ex-Jugendlichen (mich eingeschlossen) nichts anschnacken,sondern mach was dir wichtig ist.
Als ich damals realisierte, daß Mädchen doch nicht alle doof sind, war das Angeln bei mir von einem Tag auf den anderen abgemeldet und das blieb es dann auch etwa 20 Jahre. 
Ich habs ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sonderlich vermisst.


----------



## sadako (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



micha84 schrieb:


> lass die lieber daheim.... wen ihr etwas nicht passt will sie nach einer stunde schon heim und nörgelt nur noch rum. frauen und angeln das passt leider nicht zusammen die frauen dürfen lieber die erlegte beute kochen



|gaehn:|gaehn:#u
... Männer, die in der heutigen Zeit noch so eine Einstellung haben, DAS passt leider nicht zusammen #q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



sadako schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Mein Freund darf ja auch immer mit |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

haha,

jaaa, nimm sie mit, mein mann darf auch mit, will nur leider ganz selten


----------



## Borg (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Mitnehmen!
> Gibt doch nix schöneres erfolglos vom Angeln zu kommen und die Hände stinken trotzdem nach Fisch



|muahah:#g.....


----------



## Hufi96 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Mitnehmen!
> Gibt doch nix schöneres erfolglos vom Angeln zu kommen und die Hände stinken trotzdem nach Fisch



#v Da spricht scheinbar ein alter Hase :m


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Wieso nicht mitnehmen?
Allerdings: ich nehm sie lieber mit *ins* Wasser |rolleyes


----------



## smartmouth (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Alles junggebliebene hier  interessant das sich bisher kein ein Jugendlicher gemedet hat


----------



## jungangler 93 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

also wenn sie vegetarierin ist lass es  
sonst wenn sie frägt und dann im sommer abends, mit nem grill, nem bequemen stuhl. aber zum reinen angeln würd ich mal langsam machen:m


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Hi,
den Sommer über ist meine oft dabei , meist sind wir dann mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Aber sie kommt auch gerne mit wenns ans Vereinsgewässer geht.
Ab nächstem Jahr nimmt sie sogar selber ne Rute in die Hand , hat sie mir zumindest versprochen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> *Ab nächstem Jahr nimmt sie sogar selber ne Rute in die Hand , hat sie mir zumindest versprochen.*





ÖÖÖÖhhhh . ..|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Nächstes Jahr erst?

Hätt` ich jetzt nicht gedacht.:m


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

man Jungs nicht so schüchtern, schlimmsten Falls fängt sie mehr als Ihr ( macht meine, nein nicht mehr Freudin, hab se geheiratet)|supergri
Guck doch mal, ob Du einen Forellenpuff findest, wo sie ohne schein mitangeln kann. Drück ihr ne Rute ind die Hand und du wirst sehen was passiert
Gruß A.



Ich mein natürlich ne Angelrute ( nur für Fahnder gedacht)


----------



## Hümpfi (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Bis jetzt hab ich jede meiner Freundinen immer mal mit ans Wasser genommen, für mich ist es sehr Wichtig das meine Freundin versteht warum ich soviel Zeit am Wasser verbring, denn sie muss wohl oder Übel damit Leben das ich sie manchmal versetze um ans Wasser zu kommen

mfg


----------



## NickAdams (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine Frau angelt auch. Zwar nicht so leidenschaftlich und bei jedem Wetter wie ich, aber im Sommer ist sie mit dabei. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Emsfliege (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> den Sommer über ist meine oft dabei , meist sind wir dann mit dem Boot unterwegs.
> Aber sie kommt auch gerne mit wenns ans Vereinsgewässer geht.
> Ab nächstem Jahr nimmt sie sogar selber ne Rute in die Hand , hat sie mir zumindest versprochen.
> Gruß Udo


oh oh....


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Oh, da verkündet einer intime Details...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Udo561 schrieb:


> Ab nächstem Jahr nimmt sie sogar selber ne Rute in die Hand , hat sie mir zumindest versprochen.


----------



## barschkönig (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Das musste ja irgendwann in diesem Thread kommen


----------



## Brikz83 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also meine Freundin ist nur ab und zu dabei, und es gibt für mich nichts schöneres als ihre liebliche Stimme die immer gleichen Floskeln säuseln zu hören :
"Boah is das öde, passiert auch mal was?"
"Mir ist kalt"
"Wie lange willst du denn noch bleiben? Wir sind schon ne Stunde hier"
"hast du einen?"
und natürlich " Ey das ist so eklig"

....jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass sie wie bisher nier meine posts liest |motz:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine Freundin ist seit längerer Zeit regelmäßig dabei und will sogar selber Angeln  Besonders angetan hats ihr das Hechtschleppen und das Barschzuppeln 
Gefangen hat sie sogar schon n 69er Hecht und Barsche bis 30 cm.....
Was kann man sich mehr wünschen? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Was kann man sich mehr wünschen?



Soll ich nu dazu was sagen... ? |rolleyes


----------



## micha84 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



sadako schrieb:


> |gaehn:|gaehn:#u
> ... Männer, die in der heutigen Zeit noch so eine Einstellung haben, DAS passt leider nicht zusammen #q





das sich die frau mit ihre rolle nie zufrieden sind ist mir schon längst klar.... bei unseren vorfahren  war es immer so, mann geht jagen und die frau bereitet es vor wo ist hier das problem???? hat seit jahrhunderte funktioniert wieso soll es aufeinmal nicht gehen???


----------



## Eruzione (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

servus,

eventuell weil SIE auch spaß an ihrem hobby haben kann - und somit den weg zum tackle-dealer kennt - und du, so hoffe ich, auch den button auf deiner mikrowelle drücken kannst - dank der gedanken unserer vorfahren bedarf nun das eine nicht unbedingt das andere|supergri

mfg denny


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Nein brauchst du nix mehr dazu sagen, man kann ja auch zelten beim Nachtangeln


----------



## sadako (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



micha84 schrieb:


> das sich die frau mit ihre rolle nie zufrieden sind ist mir schon längst klar.... bei unseren vorfahren  war es immer so, mann geht jagen und die frau bereitet es vor wo ist hier das problem???? hat seit jahrhunderte funktioniert wieso soll es aufeinmal nicht gehen???



Danke - das untermauert nur, was ich ohnehin schon zu Dir und Deiner Meinung gesagt (und gedacht) hab - in diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir weiterhin viel Spaß in Deiner ach so geliebten Steinzeit |rolleyes

Und bevor ich mir weiter solche Unsinnigkeiten anhören muss und damit völlig offtopic bin, geh ich extra für Dich erstmal `ne Runde angeln


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Jetzt?? Alleine?? Es ist dunkel!! Und überhaupt, haste deinem Mann schon sein Abendessen bereitet? Zustände sind das hier.#d#d


----------



## Kotzi (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Hmm, wenn sich keiner aus meiner Altersklasse meldet mach ich das mal.
Ich bin jetzt ungefähr 2 Jahre und 4 Monate ( vielleicht auch 2 mehr ?) mit meiner Freundin zusammen. 
Ein gutes 3/4 Jahr davon befand sich selbige in Japan, und quasi zusammengewohnt haben wir auch schon 3 Monate.
Also hat unsere Beziehung schon ein bisschen abwechslung erlebt sowie höhen als auch tiefen.
Jedoch ist das Angeln so ziemlich das einzige Gebiet dass ich persönlich als Privaten Raum für mich eingegrenzt habe.
Sie will unbedingt mitkommen, und war es auch schon 2 mal, jedoch will ich persönlich das angeln für mich als zufluchtsraum. Man will manchmal Zeit für sich, und besonders ich brauche Zeit für mich alleine, Zeit in der ich auch niemanden um mich brauche oder nur sehr wenige Menschen zu diesen Zeitpunkten um mich haben will. Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst dass dies purer egoismus ist, aber persönlich denke ich dass jeder mensch für sich einen privaten raum braucht wo er für sich alleine ist oder vor dem alltag zuflucht suchen kann. Ich verbringe mit meiner freundin sehr viel zeit da sie auch nicht weit weg wohnt ( luftlinie 300 meter), doch brauche ich eben dieses eine hobby alleine für mich , denn ich bin überzeugt dass alleine dieser private raum der grund dafür ist dass unsere beziehung noch hält, dass wir nicht genug voneinander haben.
Dieser Private Raum ist für mich die angelei und deswegen bin ich nicht bereit meine freundin dort hinein zu lassen.


----------



## el-roberto (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

also meine freundin war einmal mit im forellenpuff. am dem tag gabs es nicht einen fisch und deshalb ist das angeln für sie gestorben, weil "laaaaangweilig"....naja, zwingen kann ich sie ja auch nich, sie kommt ja schon immer mit zum fußball....und da mein bester kumpel der freund von ihrer besten freundin ist, machen die mädels samstags meistens ihren weiberabend und wir gehen angeln...


----------



## Salmotom (23. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

einfach herrlich dieser Fred 

Durch meine Arbeit bin ich gezwungen täglich sehr viel zu reden und den Leuten zuzuhören , normalerweise würde ich mich aber eher als introvertiert bezeichnen . Deshalb kann ich es extrem geniesen beim Angeln nur die Natur um mich zu hören und nicht reden zu müssen - wenn das nicht sogar existenziell wichtig für mich ist . Mit meiner Freundin bin ich jetz seit 7 Jahren zusammen , da ich aber erst seit mitte diesen Jahres wieder zum Fischen geh - ist das Neuland für sie . 2 oder 3 mal war sie auch schon mit , findets aber nicht so prickelnd . Wenn sie ab und an mal mitkommen will solls ok sein , ansonsten möchte ich diese Ruhe am liebsten alleine aufsaugen ...

Gruss Thomas


----------



## stephan148 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin ist nur ab und zu dabei, und es gibt für mich nichts schöneres als ihre liebliche Stimme die immer gleichen Floskeln säuseln zu hören :
> "Boah is das öde, passiert auch mal was?"
> "Mir ist kalt"
> "Wie lange willst du denn noch bleiben? Wir sind schon ne Stunde hier"
> ...



das kenn ich hinzuzufügen ist noch
"och der arme" |kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine Freundin ist da glücklicherweise recht pflegeleicht...im Sommer zum Spinnfischen kommt sie gern mal mit, braun werden, lesen oder Nägel machen...und sonst bleibt sie auch gern zu Hause...und wenn ich wieder da bin gibts Frühstück...was will man(n) mehr?

Und außer mal nem dummen Spruch ala "Die Fischies sind schlauer als Du!!" kommt nix...weder Mitleid für die armen Kreaturen noch Ekel, solang sie nicht selbst Fisch putzen soll.

Und sie hat sogar schon selbst Fische gefangen...mit selbstgemachtem Teig...hihi...

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren...


----------



## Sterni01 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ich habe den Gaul von hinten aufgezogen:
,,wenn du ernsthaft vor hast, mit mir zusammen zu sein, 
mußt du erst mal nen Fischereischein machen...

...und schwups, eine Woche später hatte sie einen !  

Das nenne ich LIEBE ! :k:l:k:l      |supergri

Ps: Kann ich aber nicht weiterempfehlen, denn ich mußte viel Geld für eine Zweitausrüstung aufbringen !!!


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Sterni,
 da ich das auch kenne, neben der 2 Ausrüstung, ändern sich auch die >Schuhe etc., bitte in der Kostenaufstellung nicht vergessen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Boendall (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn sich keiner aus meiner Altersklasse meldet mach ich das mal.
> Ich bin jetzt ungefähr 2 Jahre und 4 Monate ( vielleicht auch 2 mehr ?) mit meiner Freundin zusammen.
> Ein gutes 3/4 Jahr davon befand sich selbige in Japan, und quasi zusammengewohnt haben wir auch schon 3 Monate.
> Also hat unsere Beziehung schon ein bisschen abwechslung erlebt sowie höhen als auch tiefen.
> ...


 

Meine Freundin geht auch gern mit ans Wasser und ich habe keinerlei Probleme damit. Wenn sie mitkommen will gerne, muss sie aber nicht.
Auf der anderen Seite ist sie aber auch nicht eingeschnappt, wenn ich mal ohne sie losziehe, von daher bekomme ich auch meinen Freiraum, wenn ich will.

Wie schon von anderen erwähnt ist ihr der Sommer lieber.

Da mein Vater und ich meist gemeinsam losziehen (ist aber kein Thema, denn die 2 verstehen sich auch gut) ist auch ein Herbsttag kein Problem, wenn sie Lust hat, kommt sie mit und fährt eben mit meinem Auto (Wir fahren meist mit dem Auto meines Vaters, weil er einfach mehr Platz hat), dann ist es auch kein Problem, wenn ihr kalt wird oder es zu langweilig ist, oder die Tante doch Zeit für einen Kaffee hat.Mein Auto angestartet und ab dafür. Ich komme dann mit meinem Vater eben heim, wenn wir fertig geangelt haben und dann sehen wir uns eh wieder. So muss keiner sich etwas antun, sie kann fahren, wann sie will und ich kann angeln solang ich will. Kein Gemecker "Mir ist kalt" von ihr oder "Ich will aber noch bleiben" von mir und somit keine Reibungspunkte. Passt doch oder?:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ich unterscheide da ganz klar zwischen "Angeln mit Frau" und "Angeln" .

Bei ersterem bin ich jedes mal bepackt wie ein Esel: Kühltasche mit Broten, Obst, Süßigkeiten, diverse Decken, Bücher, Fotoapparat, der bequeme und ungemein schwere Angelstuhl..., es dreht sich dann weniger ums Angeln, sondern eher ums Picknick. Ok, bisschen angeln darf ich dann auch noch.


----------



## omnimc (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

mitnehmen stippe in die hand und grundeln entsorgen!
ich nehme meine des öfteren mit samt kind.dann spare ich mir die sätze wie "du bist ständig alleine unterwegs und ich habe nur das kind"und angeln tut sie auch gerne mal weil ihr opa sie immer mit ans wasser nahm!


----------



## Angler-Flo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Servus, 
also ich hab meine Exfreundin mitgenommen ... ist doch kein Ding ... 
Sie ist jetzt eine gute Freundin von mir und geht auch immernoch ab und zu mit ... 
Die Frauen stehen nicht unbedingt aufs Angeln ... aber das Wasser beobachten, Sonnenuntergänge beim Nachtangeln und so finden sie total toll


----------



## Angler-Flo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Gaul von hinten aufgezogen:
> ,,wenn du ernsthaft vor hast, mit mir zusammen zu sein,
> mußt du erst mal nen Fischereischein machen...
> 
> ...



Das ist ja echt alles gut und schön ... aber ehrlich gesagt braucht man auch manchmal die Zeit mit den anderen Jungs am Wasser um sich mal auf die Frauen auszulassen oder nicht??? 
Wie vorher schon geschrieben, meine Exfreundin ging ab und zu mal mit und geht auch immer noch mit als gute Freundin von mir. Sie überlegt sogar den Schein zu machen, dass sie mit mir rausgehen kann ... Ok finde ich echt cool ... aber ab und zu müssen wir Jungs auch mal alleien gehen, wo wir mal weng "lästern" können


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

nimm sie bloss mit, damit sie dem "angeln" verfällt.


vorteile: sie steht mit dir um 03:00 h auf, schmiert dir die stullen, setzt nen tee auf und trägt nen teil deiner ausrüstung.
wenn sie den tee mit rum verbessert hat (dringend notwendig) oder du beim angeln gerne ein bierchen schlürfst (dringend notwendig) kann sie später mal dein auto nach hause fahren.


nachteil: derbe männergespräche fallen aus

gruss von einem, der ne mitangelnde freundin hat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ja mitnehmen ist schon gut, dauerhaft würd ichs aber auch nicht machen, gut ists auch wenn man um 5:00 losgeht es noch neblig und eiskalt ist und dann die Freundin mit warmen Tee und Semmeln kommt


----------



## oehrchenjule (25. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

hallo zusammen,

also, ich bin so ne mitgenommene... 
wenn du nicht gefahr laufen willst, das sie spass daran bekommt, und dir die fische vor der nase wegangelt.. lass sie zuhause... wenn du damit umgehen kannst, nimm sie mit... 

lg
andrea


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (25. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also meine Freundin kommt meist mit zum Vereinsteich oder zum Forellenpuff.
Dort habe ich ihr meine Rute einfach in die Hand gedrückt, als ein dicker Karpfen dran war und der Drill hat ihr richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Am Rhein sind ihr zu viele Ratten.....
Und nächstes Jahr will sie mit auf den Laacher See, ich kann angeln und sie liegt in der Sonne.


----------



## wusel345 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Soso, du hast ihr also beim Angeln einfach deine Rute in die Hand gedrückt, "als ein dicker Karpfen dran war".:q:q:q 

"Und der Drill hat ihr richtig Spaß gemacht..." da fehlt vor dem *ihr* ein *m*.

Der Kick beim Drill muss gewaltig gewesen sein ( ich fall vom Stuhl vor Lachen) :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Und nächstes Jahr will sie mit auf den Laacher See, ich kann angeln und sie liegt in der Sonne.




Dann park das Auto recht weit weg. Nicht dass sie wach wird wenn du losfährst . . .|supergri#6


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (25. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also meine Freundin war jetzt schon ab und zu mal mit am See. 
Beim Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen ist dies auc kein Thema. Da hat man ja meißtens nicht viel zu tun und muss sehr lage warten. Sie findet es aber auch oft langweilig. Also kommt dies auch nicht häufig vor.

Beim Spinnen angel ich lieber ohne Freundin.

Bei Beiden Methoden ist Sie natürlich immer herzlich willkommen Essen vorbeizubringen.;-) Macht Sie auch ab und zu.


----------



## Johnny1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Wo bleibt der ferkelfahnder?!
Zweites ferkel ist erwischt 

Mal schauen wie ich das machen werde nächste saison.
Bin aber hauptsächlich spinnfischer, daher isses eher schwer mit essen vorbeibringen lassen xD


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (25. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Das passiert, wenn man schnell schreibt. 
Beim 2 lesen habe ich auch gelacht.


----------



## Johnny1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ist doch nichts schlimmes.
Bin schon selbst zu den boardferkelwahlen nominiert worden und finde gerade das hier am board so einzigartig und humorvoll


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (26. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Stimmt auch, habe aber Glück gehabt scheinbar.


----------



## Honeyball (26. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, habe aber Glück gehabt scheinbar.


Das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich???#d#d#d
Diesen Zahn kann ich Dir locker ziehen :vik:



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin kommt meist mit zum Vereinsteich oder zum Forellenpuff.
> Dort habe ich ihr meine Rute einfach in die Hand gedrückt


----------



## Angler-Flo (26. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Danke Honeyball. 
Bountyhunter, dafür dass ich einen kleinen Tipp gegeben, habe, hast du meine Stimme


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Mitnehmen!
> Gibt doch nix schöneres erfolglos vom Angeln zu kommen und die Hände stinken trotzdem nach Fisch



Junge junge :q


----------



## jungangler 93 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der ferkelfahnder?!
> Zweites ferkel ist erwischt
> 
> Mal schauen wie ich das machen werde nächste saison.
> Bin aber hauptsächlich spinnfischer, daher isses eher schwer mit essen vorbeibringen lassen xD


 
krass was hier geht #d du bist 15 und willst dir von deiner freundin ohne scheiß essen bringen lassen . denk die wenigsten sind so drauf. also ich würd mit ihr baden gehn oder in ne disco oder so was. wenn du dann mal 15 jahre verheiratet bist dann lass dir kaffee bringen.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> krass was hier geht #d du bist 15 und willst dir von deiner freundin ohne scheiß essen bringen lassen .



Also ich finde, er hat das Wesentliche im Leben schon ganz gut erfasst... :m


----------



## Angler-Flo (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> krass was hier geht #d du bist 15 und willst dir von deiner freundin ohne scheiß essen bringen lassen . denk die wenigsten sind so drauf. also ich würd mit ihr baden gehn oder in ne disco oder so was. wenn du dann mal 15 jahre verheiratet bist dann lass dir kaffee bringen.



Bist du wesentlich älter?   

ich weiß - ich auch nicht ... aber recht hat er doch .... ich bin single ... mir ist des eh egal


----------



## Brikz83 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also nach 15 Jahren, ist ein Kaffee das einzige heiße was du von deiner Frau bekommst...
außer vielleicht noch`n satz heiße Ohren


----------



## Jungpionier (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Bei mir war immer Mistwetter, wenn Freundin mit am Wasser war und die Fänge waren auch bescheiden. Da musste ich sie schon Senken lassen, damit sie wenigstens mal nen Erfolgserlebnis hat. Mit meiner Rute war leider nicht viel los, außer paar kleine Zupfer . Als ich dann mal auf der Heimreise von Verwandten auf die spontane Idee eines Nachtangelns (ohne jedgliche Nachtausrüstung bei 4 Grad und feuchtem Wetter), war dann auch komischerweise schnell Schluss. |rolleyes

Also ich würde keine Freundin mehr mit zum Angeln nehmen, es sei denn sie würde unbedingt wollen. Auch wenn sie vielleicht gute Miene machen, in Wirklichkeit finden die meisten Frauen es extrem öde.


----------



## Angler-Flo (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Mit meiner Rute war leider nicht viel los, außer paar kleine Zupfer .



 ... Was meinst Du, warum Deine Freundin mit Dir da zum Angenl geht ... sie erhoffte sich einfach mehr von Deiner Rute unterm Kuschligen, Warmen Anglerschrim   
Da war sie bestimmt enttäuscht


----------



## Johnny1 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Da musste ich sie schon Senken lassen, damit sie wenigstens mal nen Erfolgserlebnis hat. Mit meiner Rute war leider nicht viel los, außer paar kleine Zupfer . [...], war dann auch komischerweise schnell Schluss. |rolleyes



Das wäre für Honey 

Sagt er doch, weil sie enttäuscht war, war dann auch komischerweise schnell Schluss, selbst das Senken hattte zuvor kein erfolgserlebnis eingebracht


----------



## panzerwels (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ich kann nur berichten, das ich meine Exfreundin auch zum angeln mitgenommen hab. Heute nenn ich sie beste aller Ehefrauen....
Das schlimmste kommt noch, unsre Tochte hab ich schon mit drei Jahren mit zum Forellenteich genommen und die fischt mir heute im zarten alter von 11 Jahren die Fische vor der Nase weg. 
Keine Hemmungen, Mädchen/Frauen an die Rute!!! Geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude..


----------



## Talanar (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



> Keine Hemmungen, Mädchen/Frauen an die Rute!!!...



Also dieser Thread ist definitiv ne Goldgrube für die Boardferkelwahlen... :m


----------



## Domi_Hunter (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

meine freundin findet´s auch eklig aber sie wird trozdem mal mit müssen


----------



## panzerwels (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also ich red von einer Angelrute, ein Schelm der anders denkt....


----------



## Domi_Hunter (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> ... Was meinst Du, warum Deine Freundin mit Dir da zum Angenl geht ... sie erhoffte sich einfach mehr von Deiner Rute unterm Kuschligen, Warmen Anglerschrim
> Da war sie bestimmt enttäuscht




Boardsau Nummer 1


----------



## schäfti (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also nachdem ich kei Freundin hab kann se net mitgehen...
aber es wollten öfters scho freundinen einfach so mal mit weil se sichs mal anschaun wollten wie wir eine woche an nem see hausen in zelten pennen und mit gaskochern unser essen machen ...
ich würde sie fragen wvlt frägt sie ja auch dich ob sie mal mitkann entweder es is was für sie oder net ...

#h#h


----------



## Maren1989 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ne, ne, ne Jungs 

Ist schwer zu sagen, ob ihr sie mitnehmen solltet, oder nicht. Kommt halt immer drauf an, ob sie es interessant findet oder nicht. Aber wenn dann, bitte nur im Sommer. Sonst friert sie sich den Arsch ab, geht mir genauso :q

Mein Freund darf ja auch immer mit, wenn er will, aber das endet dann im Wettstreit. Wer fängt die meisten, größten, schönsten Fische? 

Lieben Gruß,

Maren


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Domi_Hunter schrieb:


> meine freundin findet´s auch eklig aber sie wird trozdem mal mit müssen



Geh doch noch mal in dein Posting, klick auf 'ändern', und lösch das "mit". Dann liest sich das viel besser. :q


----------



## Angler-Flo (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Domi_Hunter schrieb:


> Boardsau Nummer 1



Warum bin ich die Board-Sau  ... ich stelle doch nur fest  ...  Nichts für ungut.



> Geh doch noch mal in dein Posting, klick auf 'ändern', und lösch das "mit". Dann liest sich das viel besser. :q



Oh ja ... da hast du recht


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Da musste ich sie schon Senken lassen, damit sie wenigstens mal nen Erfolgserlebnis hat. Mit meiner Rute war leider nicht viel los, außer paar kleine Zupfer



Also sowas, #d#d#d


----------



## raini08 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

ich würde sie mitnehmen, wenn sie will ,aber meine Frau hat keine lust.Wahrscheinlich hat sie ANGST davor vieleicht doch als KÖDER mißbraucht zu werden |bigeyes|wavey: lach,grins,lach. bis bald raini 08 und viel spass beim( gemeinsammen ) ANGELN


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Sollte doch ehr dein Problem sein, wenn mal jemand anbeißt. :q


----------



## raini08 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Sollte doch ehr dein Problem sein, wenn mal jemand anbeißt. :q


wieso meins??? ich häng doch nicht an der angel zur NOT KANN ICH JA NOCH DIE SCHNUR kappen. so eine angel kann doch ganz schön teuer sein.lach,lach,lach. viel spaß bei allem was ihr so macht. gruß raini 08|bla:|kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## Evil Deeds (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

ne frau beim carp hunting.... es gibt nichts besseres  sie kann schöne fotos machen und ist auch glücklich dabei  ^^

und zu 2t schlafen macht mehr spaß als alleine im zelt zu pennen  ^^


----------



## jungangler 93 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Bist du wesentlich älter?
> 
> ich weiß - ich auch nicht ... aber recht hat er doch .... ich bin single ... mir ist des eh egal


 
nein bin nicht älter:q aber mir bringt meine freundin auch kein essen ans wasser. ich denk du kannst se mitnehmen allerdings nur wenn du vorhast die zeit ihr und nicht dem fischen zu wittmen. sonst lieber baden und rute halten:q


----------



## Angler-Flo (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> nein bin nicht älter:q aber mir bringt meine freundin auch kein essen ans wasser. ich denk du kannst se mitnehmen allerdings nur wenn du vorhast die zeit ihr und nicht dem fischen zu wittmen. sonst lieber baden und rute halten:q



Ich bin seit März Single - ich umgeh den ganzen Stress :vik:


----------



## NR.9 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Als mich noch jugendlich fühlender sage ich mal so die Pro und Contras in meinem Fall auf.

Pro :

Sie kann mir nebenher was kochen,
Sie kann beim keschern helfen,
Sie kann die Fotos machen,
Sie kann sich nebenher sonnen und ich darf es mir ansehen lol,
Sie kann füttern während ich die Ruten fertig mache,

Contra :

Sie bombardiert mich mit doofen fragen,
Sie will jeden Fisch wieder freilassen,
Sie mag Raubfischangeln nicht wegen der armen kleinen Köderfische,
Sie friert beim Nachtangeln immer - sogar im Sommer,
Sie kann keine Maden Würmer etc. berühren,
Sie lockt mit ihrem Aussehen zuviele andere Angler an die man dann nicht mehr los wird,
Sie will immer kuscheln .... grrrrrr aber doch nicht wenn ich nen Run habe,


Also im grossen und ganzen wünschte ich mir auch ne Freundin die das Angeln soo liebt wie ich aber man kann eben nicht alles haben im Leben. Aber manchmal echt schade wenn man andere angelnde Päärchen sieht.
Mein Fazit - ich gehe momentan lieber ohne Freundin zum angeln, evtl. trifft man ja mal seine Traumfrau am Wasser und da wäre die Stimme von der Seite ("Kuk die nicht so an !") ein wenig hinderlich sich kennenzulernen. Es gibt nicht die PERFEKTE Frau !!! ........ oder doch ?

Wenn doch meld dich !


----------



## Forelle97 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also ich hab meine Freundin immer mit genommen, aber es war total ner vig , weil sie immer einen spaziergang um den Weiher machen wollte und sich vor allem(sogar vor dem Mais)geekelt hat ;D


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Lasst es euch von einem alten Sack sagen. 

Mann kann mit Menschen, die einen Menstruationshintergrund haben, manche nennen sie auch noch altmodisch Frauen, sehr viele reizvolle Dinge tun. Das ist unbestreitbar. Aber es gibt Zeiten und Gelegenheiten, wo Mann alleine, oder nur mit seinesgleichen zusammen die Welt unsicher machen sollte. Kneipenabende, Kartenspiele, Jagd und Angeln fallen eindeutig darunter. Wer da glücklich sein möchte, der tut es ohne Weiber!

@ Nr. 9:

Es gibt die Perfekte sogar wirklich. Nur eben nicht in einer Person. Da muss Mann halt so findig sein, dass ein perfekter Teil vom anderen nichts mitbekommt.


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Mann kann mit Menschen, die einen *Menstruationshintergrund* haben...


Klasse #6 Den muss ich mir merken:q


----------



## Johnny1 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was "menstruationshintergrund" bedeuten soll?
Konnte nur zum begriff "menstruation" unterschiedliche beiträge zu "scheidenpilzentzündungen" finden, aber glaube das hilft mir auch nicht weiter |uhoh:


----------



## klappe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Lasst es euch von einem alten Sack sagen.
> 
> Mann kann mit Menschen, die einen Menstruationshintergrund haben, manche nennen sie auch noch altmodisch Frauen, sehr viele reizvolle Dinge tun. Das ist unbestreitbar. Aber es gibt Zeiten und Gelegenheiten, wo Mann alleine, oder nur mit seinesgleichen zusammen die Welt unsicher machen sollte. Kneipenabende, Kartenspiele, Jagd und Angeln fallen eindeutig darunter. Wer da glücklich sein möchte, der tut es ohne Weiber!
> 
> ...



was soll man da noch ergänzen???#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

@ Johnny1:

Es ist so, dass ein Teil der Gattung Homo sapiens regelmäßig blutet, daran aber nicht stirbt. Den ganzen Akt nennt man Menstruation. Der andere Teil wird damit belästigt und bisweilen terrorisiert. 

Also: Die blutenden Menschen haben einen Menstruationshintergrund. Pass aber auf. Wenn dir einer alle vier Wochen auf die Nase haut, ist das noch lange keine Menstruation, auch wenns doll blutet!


----------



## Brummel (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

@ Andal, :vik:, super einleuchtende Definition#6, ich weiß zwar nicht warum man das heutzutage 15-jährigen noch erklären muß (haben sich die Lehrpläne dermaßen geändert? :q:q), aber allemal lustig sowas am Morgen zu lesen, so fängt der Tag gut an.

Zum Thema: ich gehe lieber allein angeln, bestenfalls noch mit 1-2 guten Freunden ( die leider alle männlich sind|rolleyes), aber wenn man eine Freundin/Frau hat die das Interesse am Angeln mit einem teilt? Warum dann nicht gemeinsam ans Wasser gehen? 
Zumindest kann man es versuchen und dann beurteilen ob ein zweites Mal lustig ist|supergri.
Leider sind mir solche weiblichen Wesen noch nicht begegnet (soll nicht heißen daß es sie nicht gibt).

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Walstipper (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nur an die Jugendlichen:
> 
> Nehmt ihr eure Freundin ab und zu mit ans Wasser?
> 
> Oder unternehmt ihr da lieber was anderes, so wie ich bislang und geht mit Kumpels oder alleine angeln?





Johnny1 schrieb:


> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was "menstruationshintergrund" bedeuten soll?
> Konnte nur zum begriff "menstruation" unterschiedliche beiträge zu "scheidenpilzentzündungen" finden, aber glaube das hilft mir auch nicht weiter |uhoh:



Bevor du etwas anderes unternimmst, nimmste deine Freundin besser erstmal mit ans Wasser.
Das sollte bei den Temperaturen recht save sein.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Lektüre für Jonny
So etwa:
"Probleme bei der Integration von Personen mit Menstruationshintergrund bei der Ausübung des Angelsports"
Das Werk ist unterteilt nach verschieden Techniken und betrachtet den Einsatz dieser zu verschiedenen Zeiten. 
(Sorry Andal für den Diebstahl)
Gruß A.


----------



## paul hucho (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Johnny1:
> 
> Es ist so, dass ein Teil der Gattung Homo sapiens regelmäßig blutet, daran aber nicht stirbt. Den ganzen Akt nennt man Menstruation. Der andere Teil wird damit belästigt und bisweilen terrorisiert.
> 
> Also: Die blutenden Menschen haben einen Menstruationshintergrund. Pass aber auf. Wenn dir einer alle vier Wochen auf die Nase haut, ist das noch lange keine Menstruation, auch wenns doll blutet!






|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## petri28 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

"Probleme bei der Integration von Personen mit Menstruationshintergrund bei der Ausübung des Angelsports"
man, dies wäre doch mal ein Thema für "*Rheo":vik:*


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Da gibt's doch bereits ein Buch zu, zumindest über die Ursache des 'Problems', das nennt sich 'Genesis'...


----------



## Case (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da gibt's doch bereits ein Buch zu, zumindest über die Ursache des 'Problems', das nennt sich 'Genesis'...



Hört sich gut an.
Sollte das alte Buch mal wieder rausziehen.

Eigentlich kannte ich bisher nur den Migrationshintergrund.
Der Menstruationshintergrund ist wenigstens zeitlich 
einschätzbar.

Case

Achja...
Mit der Freundin ans Wasser ist ok.
Aber beim Angeln hat die nix zu suchen.


----------



## jungangler 93 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

langsam wirds lustig :m weiter so


----------



## Johnny1 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Was man hier nicht alles lernt xD
Dauert auch nicht mehr lange bis zum nächsten boardferkel.
Aber bin ja nicht der einzige, der diese wortwahl nicht kennt.

Soso, genesis ist also ein Medizinbuch


----------



## jungangler 93 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

lernen kannst du hier nichts  vielleicht wie du deine freundin los wirst. weißt du denen wird so en müll eingeredet in der schule. tja immer diese emanzipation ( kannste googgeln kommt kein porno :m) heute ham die weiber irgendwie keine lust mehr essen zu machen.


----------



## Johnny1 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

So schlecht is mein latein und auch deutsch nun auch wieder nicht, als dass ich sowas googlen müsste.
Was soll man hier denn groß lernen? 
Wir sind hier ja in keinem schulforum.
Das wort "menstruationshintergrund" hat meinen wortschatz schonmal erweitert 

Neeee, das ist nicht ganz richtig so, die mädels gehören an den herd, werden zum kindermachen unterrichtet und bekommen zusätzlich noch nen schuss ns-ideologie eingeflößt.


----------



## jungangler 93 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

geil :vik: flöss deiner freundin ns ideologie ein:q


----------



## sugi (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also -Meine Freundin würd Ich auch nicht mit ans Wasser nehmen :q-aber meinen Mann -solange er weniger fängt wie Ich
                  und der fängt GUT 


      Grüßli Sugi #h


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Freundin am wasser |sagnix


----------



## dr.exe (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine freundinwar genau 2 mal mit mir am Wasser diese Jahr, beide mal habe ich was gefangen, wenn ich alleine gehe habe ich ca 70% schneider.


----------



## Angler-Flo (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



dr.exe schrieb:


> Meine freundinwar genau 2 mal mit mir am Wasser diese Jahr, beide mal habe ich was gefangen, wenn ich alleine gehe habe ich ca 70% schneider.



Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen, dass es Deiner Freundin gefällt was Du was fängst ... nicht dass sie uninteressant für Dich wird


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Wie waers mit fragen????
Und wenn sie sich unsicher ist einfach ausprobieren-> 
Probieren geht ueber studieren!


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Lasst es euch von einem alten Sack sagen.
> 
> Mann kann mit Menschen, die einen Menstruationshintergrund haben, manche nennen sie auch noch altmodisch Frauen, sehr viele reizvolle Dinge tun. Das ist unbestreitbar. Aber es gibt Zeiten und Gelegenheiten, wo Mann alleine, oder nur mit seinesgleichen zusammen die Welt unsicher machen sollte. Kneipenabende, Kartenspiele, Jagd und Angeln fallen eindeutig darunter. Wer da glücklich sein möchte, der tut es ohne Weiber!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich nehm sie ja nun fast immer und überall mit, aber am Wasser möchte ich lieber allein sein.


----------



## Klinke (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



sunny schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. *Ich nehm sie ja nun fast immer und überall*, aber am Wasser möchte ich lieber allein sein.


 

Altes Ferkel!


----------



## raini08 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



sunny schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich nehm sie ja nun fast immer und überall, aber am Wasser möchte ich lieber allein sein.


wo du recht hast haste recht !!! ich bin auch neu in dem geschäft,aber meine kann VIEL MEHR ... FRAGEN STELLEN ALS MANCHER sich zu träumen wagt. Da bin ich mit meinem 
UNWISSEN noch gold dagegen!!! Aber es muß ja jeder selbst
am besten wissen,ODER ??? Viel spaß bei allem was ihr so macht gruß raini08#h


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Jetzt wo du es sagst . Hab ich doch glatt ne Wort vergessen #d. Das kommt wohl mit dem Alter.


----------



## raini08 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Lasst es euch von einem alten Sack sagen.
> 
> Mann kann mit Menschen, die einen Menstruationshintergrund haben, manche nennen sie auch noch altmodisch Frauen, sehr viele reizvolle Dinge tun. Das ist unbestreitbar. Aber es gibt Zeiten und Gelegenheiten, wo Mann alleine, oder nur mit seinesgleichen zusammen die Welt unsicher machen sollte. Kneipenabende, Kartenspiele, Jagd und Angeln fallen eindeutig darunter. Wer da glücklich sein möchte, der tut es ohne Weiber!
> 
> ...



bitte weiter SOO SELTEN SOOOO GELACHT gruß raini08:vik:#h|supergri|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

#d#d#dNein, nein, mein alter Ferkelfreund...
Nachträglich ändern gilt nur, wenn noch keiner zitiert hatte.
Das nützt Dir ja man garnüscht :vik::vik::vik::vik:


sunny schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich nehm sie ja nun fast immer und überall, aber am Wasser möchte ich lieber allein sein.


Monatelang war unser Mehrferkelchen anständig, aber...
Früher oder später kriegen wir ihn #6#6#6


----------



## sunny (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ich hab es fast geahnt. Komm Honeyball, wir kennen uns doch schon lange genug. Sag mir, wer die Petze ist. Ich muss da mal was klären :q.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

|rolleyesich säg doch nicht den Ast ab, auf dem ich sitze..#d#d#d:m:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ich würde auch nicht verraten, dass ich es von dir weiß #d. Ich schwör .


----------



## nemles (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Sunnymäusschen :m


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Wenn sie schon unbedingt mit muß, nur mit diesem Boot :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

schöööööööööööööööööööön!
#6


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

hahha, der clip ist ja wirklich geil:m


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Wenn du so einem Blödinchen den Suppenschlauch umdrehst, dann wird dich kein Richter der Welt dafür bestrafen. Du bekommst eher einen Umweltpreis wegen Lärmbekämpfung.


----------



## Walstipper (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du so einem Blödinchen den Suppenschlauch umdrehst, dann wird dich kein Richter der Welt dafür bestrafen. Du bekommst eher einen Umweltpreis wegen Lärmbekämpfung.



Bedenke in welcher Rubrik du hier schreibst und wer dort so alles mitliest |bla:


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Mal ganz klar gesagt wer seine Freundin liebt und nicht nur ans eine denkt nimmt sie doch mit zum Angeln wenn sie Lust hat.
Habe meine heute gerade mitgenommen und war ganz nett, auch wenn wir nur eine Forellen gefangen haben.


----------



## maflomi01 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

hi
da hast du ein schwieriges tehma angeschlagen
aber lösbar erstmal kommts drauf an ob sie sich scheut sich dreckig zu machen (maden-würmer-klebriger teig - schleimige fische anfassen) gegen kälte gibts kleidung , bei der ausrüstung evtl. ein bischen leichtere rute und rolle , beim forellen angeln ist das fast egal da beutzt du eh leichtes gerät , aber beim angeln in der brandung wiegt so eine kombi schnell mal 1-1,5kilo
da haben schon manche Herren ihre schwierigkeiten das zu bewältigen , am besten mal aus probieren mit der sache ansich dürfte es eigenlich nicht geben auch wenn du am wasser immer welche finden wirst die was anderes erzählen werden .
und natürlich erstmal fragen ob sie überhaupt lust zum angeln hat wenn ja einfach ausprobieren wenn sie dann am wasser doch keine lust auf das olle angeln hat muste in den sauren apfel beißen und ab nach hause also verlang nich zu viel von ihr , aber dann weißt du bescheid findet sie es gut oder nicht 
wenn ja dann infizier sie richtig mit der angleritis und nicht nur halb dann hast du einen gefährten der alles mitmacht vom eckeligen Heringsangeln bis zum feinen Fliegenfischen und vorallem gibts keinen stunk (wo bist,warst ,weswegen du wo warst )


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Musst du wissen aber wenn du sie mit nimmst kannst du das nicht mehr wirklich angeln nennen aber ist trotzdem lustig|rolleyes halt nicht immer mitnehmen aber wenn sie dann übernacht bleiben darf wirds spanend für dich und du vergisst die fische schnell .


----------



## Ekelpack (8. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ich würde sie mitnehmen hab ich mit meiner auch gemacht und es war echt ganz lustig. Nur das mit dem Fische töten würde ich vielleicht später mal machen sonst kommt sie evtl nicht mehr mit meine Freundin würde mich aufjedenfall umbringen! 

Aber solange du überhaupt was mit den machst sind sie eh glücklich #6

Ich war an dem Tag ganz glücklich dadrüber das ich nichts gefangen habe so musste ich mir auch nichts anhören von wegen " der arme Fisch, dem tut das doch weh..."#d

Naja überleg dir gut was du machst anhören musst du dir eh was ob das jetzt ist "du bist ein Tierquäler" oder "du gehst lieber angeln anstatt das du was mit mir machst" das kannst du dir aussuchen:m


----------



## Barschbändiger (9. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

... mir ist kalt
... Iiiiiiiieeehh, die Dinger sind ja voll glitschig
... du angelst jetzt schon 20 min. Können wir wieder nach Hause fahren?


ne, ne, ne... dass hälst du nur mit 5-8 Weissbier aus.


----------



## Andal (9. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Barschbändiger schrieb:


> ne, ne, ne... dass hälst du nur mit 5-8 Weissbier aus.



Ist sie dann so breit, dass sie die Futterluke dicht hält?


----------



## Barschbändiger (10. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

ich.......... ICH brauch die 5-8 Weissbier, damit ICH die Futterluke dichthalte. Weil es gesünder für MICH ist. Je nach Mieselaunigkeit der holden Maid spielt man dann schon mal mit seinem Leben


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Selten so gelacht!

Warum sollte man Frauen nicht mal mitnehmen?
War kurz vor Beginn der Hechtschonzeit auch mit einem Mädel am Wasser. Traumhaftes Frühlingswetter, nur war das Wasser leider völlig zugefroren.
Alleine wär ich wieder heimgefahren. Wir sind trotzdem geblieben und siehe da, es hat doch noch was am Köder genuckelt...


----------



## speedcore84 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine Freundin nehme ich gerne mit. (Allerdings nur zum Ansitz). Warum auch nicht? Sie bereitet lecker essen vor,man hat jemand zum Quatschen,wenn einer einpennt hört der andere den Biss und wenn man allein am Gewässer mal Lust bekommt.................also immer gerne.
Und das wichtigste: Man muß nicht alles alleine schleppen:m


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...und siehe da, es hat doch noch was am Köder genuckelt...



|muahah:


----------



## bastian1982 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

ich werde morgen mal einen versuch mit meiner holden starten und sie mit zum angeln nehmen ! letztes we haben wir meine 3 teiche abgefischt und sauber gemacht und was soll ich sagen sie hat sich besser gemacht als so mancher kerl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chugworth (15. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also ich nehm meine Freundin gerne mal mit ans Wasser. Auch wenn ich manchmal das "ich krieg kalte Füße" nicht hören will, bringt sie mir Glück! |supergri Wenn meine Freundin bei war, hatte ich meine besten Fänge!
Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen in welcher Zwickmühle ich bin :q


----------



## raini08 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Barschbändiger schrieb:


> ... mir ist kalt
> ... Iiiiiiiieeehh, die Dinger sind ja voll glitschig
> ... du angelst jetzt schon 20 min. Können wir wieder nach Hause fahren?
> 
> ...


 
stimmt das gelabber kenn ich NUR ZU GUT #q
NIE WIEDER !!! SOVIEL WEISSBIER KANN KEIN MENSCH SAUFEN ... oder ???


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Bei mir ist das ganze völlig unproblematisch  Wieso sollte man 5-8 Weißbier nicht trinken können? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Barschbändiger (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

an alle bei denen es funktioniert.

Ihr Glücklichen,
meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch und TOI TOI TOI!


----------



## Chugworth (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Vielleicht nimmt man auch nen Camping-Kocher mit... und kocht der Liebsten nen Tütensüppchen am Wasser? ... Wie romantisch :vik:


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



			
				speedcore84;
wenn man allein am Gewässer mal Lust bekommt.................also immer gerne.
:m[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> #d#d#d


----------



## raini08 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Barschbändiger schrieb:


> an alle bei denen es funktioniert.
> 
> Ihr Glücklichen,
> meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch und TOI TOI TOI!


 
GENAU!!! #6#h DEM kann ich mich nur ANSCHLIEßEN :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Chugworth schrieb:


> ... und kocht der Liebsten nen Tütensüppchen am Wasser? ... Wie romantisch


Ich weiß net, wenn'se tatsächlich nachts im Bivy bleibt, wird'se wohl eher erwarten, dass du 'ne andere Tüte dabei hast.


----------



## Tipp (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nur an die Jugendlichen:
> 
> Nehmt ihr eure Freundin ab und zu mit ans Wasser?
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen es kommt drauf an wie sie so drauf ist. Meine Frau langweilt sich da und nervt dann ständig, dass sie nachhause will und so.
Von daher fahre ich eigentlich lieber alleine.
Ich finde irgendwie du solltest die Zeit mit deiner Freundin lieber mit Rumknutschen oder Partie oder sowas verbringen und auch weiterhin allein oder mit Kumpels angeln gehen.
Das ist zumindest meiner Meinung nach die bessere Variante.
Du solltest es aber natürlich auch selbst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Brikz83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich finde irgendwie du solltest die Zeit mit deiner Freundin lieber mit Rumknutschen oder Partie oder sowas verbringen und auch weiterhin allein oder mit Kumpels angeln gehen.
> Das ist zumindest meiner Meinung nach die bessere Variante.
> Du solltest es aber natürlich auch selbst mal ausprobieren.


 
Wat soll ich mit meiner Freundin wenn ich rumknutsche oder auf Partys bin? Da gibts doch nur gemecker. #6


----------



## raini08 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich weiß net, wenn'se tatsächlich nachts im Bivy bleibt, wird'se wohl eher erwarten, dass du 'ne andere Tüte dabei hast.


 
JA GENAU !!! so könnte man(n) es auch sehn ich würde vorschlagen ,wer absolut auf weibliche bleitung NICHT VERZICHTEN WILL der kann es ja mal mit einer lola aus GUMMI versuchen . der vorteil sie sieht nett aus , sie ist IMMER WILLIG egal bei welchen wetter ,oder LAUNE, und sie widerspricht nicht ,außerdem leicht und platzsparend zuverstauen(alditüte reicht) viel spass bei allem was ihr so macht :vik:#6#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Glaub es gibt da zwei Situationen:

In einer Dauerbeziehung ist das Fischen für viele die einzige Alternative zu 
-Klo (mit Zeitung...), 
-Oropax (kurzfristig OK, hat aber Nebenwirkungen...) 
und
- Selbstmord (oder Mord...), 
nur um kein bisschen Ruhe und Frieden zu finden...

Aber, wenn man (als Jungangler) frisch verliebt:k ist:
Klar, unbedingt mitnehmen! 
Wenn SIE das will... Und dann wollen sie alle!

Nur verstehen die Mädels leider selten, warum man stundenlang auf die Rutenspitze, oder denn reglosen Schwimmer schaut. Und ihre schmachtenden Blicke gar nicht wahrnimmt... 

*Wenn man also eine loswerden will, gar keine so schlechte Taktik...#6*
Aber Vorsicht: Genau dieses Desinteresse kann Dich auch umso interessanter machen...*

Wenn nicht gilt es ein paar Dinge zu beachten:

Frau will sehen, daß Du erfolgreich bist *(und trotzdem selbst Deine volle Aufmerksamkeit haben...|rolleyes)

:m
_*Methoden:*_
Erzähl Ihr, daß Ihr sicher nix fangen werdet...
*Und fische dann so, daß Du sicher bist, daß Du auch was fängst! 
Der Fisch  sollte aber schon ein bisschen was her machen...* Besser eine 30er Brachse, als fünfzig  Lauben. Aber lieber ein Rotauge, als keinen Zander...
Also vielleicht Feedern, Satzkarpfen ärgern, oder ab zum Forellenpuff...

:m
_*Ausrüstung:*_
- *nie ohne akustische Bissanzeiger angeln!
- Freilaufrollen verwenden, oder Bügel auflassen
- wenn möglich Selbsthakmontagen verwenden
*So kannst Du Deine Angeln unbesorgt aus den Augen lassen und hast einen Zeitpuffer... 
- *keine Stühle!!! Eine Isomatte oder (nicht zu große...) Decke ist die einzige(!) legale Sitzmöglichkeit!* 
Als Alternative bleibt nur die Liege im Zelt...:q

:m
Köderwahl:
- *Boilies mit Fruchtaroma sind besser als, gut gereifte,      Calamari...*
-*Lebendköder (Maden, Würmer...) können problematisch sein*
(weil sie mit diesen Fingern nicht mehr angefaßt werden will...)

:m
_*Strategie:*_
*-möglichst große Distanz zwischen Angelstelle und Sitzplatz ** (|bla: |bla*
-*Sei Dir bewußt, daß es diesmal NICHT ums angeln geht, sondern, darum, daß das Mädel unterhalten werden will!!!*|rolleyes
Also biete Ihr ein bisschen was (Picknick, niedliche Tiere (Bieber, Entenküken, aber KEINE Rattenkolonie...)
-*Lass sie N I E M A L S merken, daß Du das weißt *und sie für Dich grad interessanter ist, als die Fische!:g*
-Du sollst so aussehen, als ob Du Dich voll auf´s angeln konzentrierst...:g:g:g
-SIE soll sich Mühe geben, Dich vom angeln abzulenken...*:q
*
So sollte einem erfolgreichen Tag am Wasser nichts mehr im Wege stehen!*:vik:

Noch was:
*Auch wenn Frauen heikler und launischer sind, als jeder Zander:
Zwei Vorteile haben sie trotzdem:
*
Beim Zanderfischen braucht man Gummis in allen Größen, Formen und Farben...
Hier reicht es die passende Größe zu wählen! Die Farbe ist nebensächlich!:q

Beim Zander weißt Du nie, egal wie schlecht die Bedingungen sind, ob sich ein Versuch nicht doch lohnen kann...#c
*Bei Frauen wirst Du schnell merken, wenn Du Dich die nächsten paar Tage voll auf´s angeln konzentrieren kannst...* 

Petri Geil!

Wünscht Euch der
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Kotzi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Hast du Nachtschicht und Langeweile? 

Super geschrieben , bei den niedlichen Tieren musste ich sogar lachen.

Vielen Dank für diesen Geistig durchaus wertvollen erguss


----------



## stephan148 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

sehr geil, du konntest mir damit vorm schlafen gehen noch ein lächeln auf die lippen zaubern. Danke dafür


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Was heisst hier geistig wertvoll??? 

Der gute Mann ist verheiratet oder kennt die Natur der Frau aus Beziehungen die über das Frühstück am nächsten Morgen hinausgehen!

Für das Angeln an sich gibt es wenig ähnlich fatale Bedrohungen wie das weibliche Geschlecht.

Wer gerne angelt sollte sich im Vorhinein bewusst sein dass Konfliktpotential besteht sobald man die Höhle mit einem Muttertier teilt...


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Sehr, sehr schön, Nachtschwärmer! :m


----------



## Nolfravel (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Der Hammer:q:q:q


----------



## riecken (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Einfach eine suchen die auch angelt ! wird mit 16 zwar evtl schwer ! #6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Gemini schrieb:


> Was heisst hier geistig wertvoll???
> 
> Der gute Mann ist verheiratet oder kennt die Natur der Frau aus Beziehungen die über das Frühstück am nächsten Morgen hinausgehen!


Da ich die Natur der Frau kenne - verstehen kann man(n) sie ja bekanntlich nicht - bin ich nicht verheiratet...:q



> Für das Angeln an sich gibt es wenig ähnlich fatale Bedrohungen wie das weibliche Geschlecht.


Angeln kann hier durch alle anderen Tätigkeiten ersetzt werden, die dem Mann Freude bereiten...


> Wer gerne angelt sollte sich im Vorhinein bewusst sein dass Konfliktpotential besteht sobald man die Höhle mit einem Muttertier teilt...


Hier ist leider ein Rechtschreibfehler: Das Wort schreibt man Hölle

Jetzt versteht mich bitte nicht falsch!

Ich find Frauen sind was wundervolles (ich werd mich wohl mein Leben lang über sie wundern...:m)​
Aber sie ticken vollkommen anders, als Männer.#c
Damit eine Beziehung funktionieren kann braucht jeder seine Freiräume.
Angeln ist so einer.

Wenn man auch seine Hobbies miteinander teilt ist die Gefahr groß, daß man, sobald die erste Verliebtheit vorbei ist, sich sehr schnell auf die Nerven geht.
Im Rückzugsgebiet "Angeln" lauert dann nämlich schon der (oder die), vor dem man mal eine Pause braucht.

Langfristig gutgehen wird das nur in sehr sehr seltenen Fällen.
Sowas ist dann wohl wirklich die ganz große Liebe, an die man mit 16 noch glaubt...:k:k:k
Leider ist sowas den wenigsten vergönnt.
Alle anderen müssen Kompromisse schließen!

Früher hab ich auch geglaubt, ich brauch unbedingt eine Frau die auch auf die Jagd geht und angelt... 
Sonst hätte es eh keinen Sinn.
Heut weiß ich, daß besser ist, wenn sie das nicht tut!

Aber ich hoffe natürlich auch, irgendwann noch die zu treffen, bei der ich das nicht mehr so seh...

Und ich freu mich, wenn ein Mädel mit mir zum fischen geht!
Aber ich weiß, daß an dem Tag das Angeln nur eine Nebenbeschäftigung ist...
Wenn ich fische, will ich mich aber voll drauf konzentrieren können!
Frauen erwarten seeeeehr viel Aufmerksamkeit... |bla:
Drum stören sie dann nur, wenn sie immer dabei sein wollen. Egal wie sehr mann sie liebt...
​

​


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Gemini schrieb:


> ...Für das Angeln an sich gibt es wenig ähnlich fatale Bedrohungen wie das weibliche Geschlecht...





Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...Angeln kann hier durch alle anderen Tätigkeiten ersetzt werden, die dem Mann Freude bereiten...


Da bin ich allerdings anderer Meinung und wüsste mindestens eine Tätigkeit, für die das *nicht* gilt.


----------



## Gemini (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da bin ich allerdings anderer Meinung und wüsste mindestens eine Tätigkeit, für die das *nicht* gilt.



Hmmmmmm, was meint er nur? Porsche RS Turbo fahren
 vielleicht? 

Mein Post war der Situation geschuldet. Bin nach 10 tägiger 
Geschäftsreise heimgekommen und wollte erstmal das ganze
 letzte Wochenende angeln gehen.

Was war? Mäck, mäck, mäck!!!

Weil ich ein netter Mensch und überaus kompromissbereit bin
 war ich dann nur Samstag und Sonntag für jeweils 3 Stunden
 am Wasser.

Frauen sind toll und so, bringen aber wenig Verständnis für 
exzessives Angeln auf


----------



## cedde (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Also zur Anfrangsfrage, mein Kollege hat mich auch gefragt ob ich mitkomme mit seiner Perle angeln? klare antwort "Nein"  Es ist einfach blöd ich möchte beim angeln auschillen und da brauch ich keine Quatschbacke.. Und neue Angelkollegen brauche ich auch nicht,habe genug^^


----------



## klappe (9. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

die liebe und der suff-dat reebt den menschen uff....:q


----------



## thiax (9. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



cedde schrieb:


> Also zur Anfrangsfrage, mein Kollege hat mich auch gefragt ob ich mitkomme mit seiner Perle angeln? klare antwort "Nein"...



junger mann, allerdings mit weit- und durchbick.

frau am tümpel? vergiss es!!
ich möchte meine ruhe, am grill mit angelpartner über titten quatschen und ein bier trinken. ich könnte es sicherlich auch mit frau.... aber es ist NICHT das selbe!
mädels... bedient den kochherd, geht schuhe kaufen, lasst euch die fingernägel lackieren. nicht angeln!!... BITTE. ich betone extra... es ist eine BITTE


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



thiax schrieb:


> ...mit angelpartner über titten quatschen und ein bier trinken...


Naja, einige reden halt lieber nur drüber, ich hab'se lieber in Natura...

Meine Meinung: die meisten mitgeschleppten Nichtangler nerven beim angeln einfach, völlig unabhängig vom Geschlecht.
Aber auch da gibt es Ausnahmen, sowohl M wie W.

Wenn man(n) genügend verknallt ist, kann Weibchen gar nicht zu viel um mich sein. 
Wenn man das nicht ist, hat man ein größeres Problem, als nur 'keine Ruhe beim Angeln'.

Und selbst angelnde Frauen find ich grundsätzlich gut! Gibt es viel zu wenige.


----------



## daci7 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



thiax schrieb:


> junger mann, allerdings mit weit- und durchbick.
> 
> frau am tümpel? vergiss es!!
> ich möchte meine ruhe, am grill mit angelpartner über titten quatschen und ein bier trinken. ich könnte es sicherlich auch mit frau.... aber es ist NICHT das selbe!
> mädels... bedient den kochherd, geht schuhe kaufen, lasst euch die fingernägel lackieren. nicht angeln!!... BITTE. ich betone extra... es ist eine BITTE



Dein Ernst?


----------



## thiax (9. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

ja sicher... noikölln aldaa <<<(wobei ich nicht glauben kann, dass das dein ernst ist)


----------



## daci7 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



thiax schrieb:


> ja sicher... noikölln aldaa <<<(wobei ich nicht glauben kann, dass das dein ernst ist)



Hast du Probleme mit Frauen, oder weißt du einfach nur nicht wie du mit denen umgehen sollst? ;P

PS: Wo ich wohne tut hier nichts zur Sache.


----------



## mathei (9. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

man oh man nachtschwärmer wo hast dur nur die ganzen infos her. bist du der frauenversteher. echt super


----------



## thiax (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hast du Probleme mit Frauen, oder weißt du einfach nur nicht wie du mit denen umgehen sollst? ;P



was ist denn das für unsinn? daran liegt es ganz sicher nicht.
was ist daran falsch oder garnicht zu verstehen, dass frauen mich bei dem hobby, wo ich entspannen möchte, nichts zu suchen haben.
ich geh mit ihr auch nicht in die eckkneipe. da ist es nicht zwingend entspannung, aber andere werte, die ich schätze OHNE sie.
hier scheinen einige ein wenig unter eifersucht zu leiden.... was macht sie, wenn ich ne woche weg bin. was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

was ist nun kindischer.
der frau zu sagen, dass ich mit nem kumpel wale fangen gehe, oder dramaturgische flennereien, damit die frau mitkommt?
die boxen nun schon, spielen fußball, reparieren kfz, dürfen aus der takelage der gorch fock fallen. aber angeln soll doch wenigstens das "meinige" bleiben. wenigstens das... BITTE


ja gut... jedem das seine. für mich ist es allerdings nicht.


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Hi,
wie schön für viele Frauen das es noch Männer gibt die anders denken und ihre Frau gerne in ihrer Nähe haben , auch beim angeln.
Wenn mich meine Freundin/Frau beim angeln nerven würde sollte man(n)  sich Gedanken darüber machen ob es die richtige Partnerin ist 
Gruß Udo


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hast du Probleme mit Frauen, oder weißt du einfach nur nicht wie du mit denen umgehen sollst? ;P



War ne rhetorische Frage ...



thiax schrieb:


> was ist denn das für unsinn? daran liegt es ganz sicher nicht.
> was ist daran falsch oder garnicht zu verstehen, dass frauen mich bei dem hobby, wo ich entspannen möchte, nichts zu suchen haben.


Also so rein von der Information her versteh ich das schon.



thiax schrieb:


> ich geh mit ihr auch nicht in die eckkneipe. da ist es nicht zwingend entspannung, aber andere werte, die ich schätze OHNE sie.
> hier scheinen einige ein wenig unter eifersucht zu leiden.... was macht sie, wenn ich ne woche weg bin. was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Was das mit Eifersucht zu tun hat, weiß ich auch nicht.


daci7 schrieb:


> was ist nun kindischer.



Fangfrage?


thiax schrieb:


> der frau zu sagen, dass ich mit nem kumpel wale fangen gehe, oder dramaturgische flennereien, damit die frau mitkommt?
> die boxen nun schon, spielen fußball, reparieren kfz, dürfen aus der takelage der gorch fock fallen. aber angeln soll doch wenigstens das "meinige" bleiben. wenigstens das... BITTE



DIE machen das auch mit Sicherheit besser als du  Ich kann dich ja verstehen wenn du nicht mit deinem Mädel am Wasser sein willst ... warum auch immer ... aber zu sagen das "Die Frauen" doch bitte dir das Angeln überlassen sollen klingt ... tja ... nach einam Problem.


thiax schrieb:


> ja gut... jedem das seine. für mich ist es allerdings nicht.


"Jedem das seine" klingt schon wieder ganz anders. Dir deine Abstinenz beim Angeln und den Frauen den Angelsport und alle sind glücklich. 

No further comments on that


----------



## bobbl (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie schön für viele Frauen das es noch Männer gibt die anders denken und ihre Frau gerne in ihrer Nähe haben , auch beim angeln.
> Wenn mich meine Freundin/Frau beim angeln nerven würde sollte man(n)  sich Gedanken darüber machen ob es die richtige Partnerin ist
> Gruß Udo



Sehe ich genauso.|good:


----------



## thiax (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Wenn mich meine Freundin/Frau beim angeln nerven würde sollte man(n)  sich Gedanken darüber machen ob es die richtige Partnerin ist
> Gruß Udo



was du da versuchst reinzuinterpretieren, ist wirklich bemerkenswert.
das hat nichts mit nerven zu tun.
MANN will angeln gehen, MANN will feuer machen, MANN will bier trinken und mit nem strauch auf m kopp abenteuer genießen.
was soll da ne frau???

also an alle frauen. bitte geht kochen, schwimmen, werdet von mir aus auch bundeskanzlerin. aber das letzte, was mir noch verblieben ist... lasst es mir bitte


----------



## TeamRoutine (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Mach sie zu einer Anglerin, dann wird sie gerne mitkommen und auch bestimmt niemals nerven. Und wenn mal nichts beisst dann könnt ihr euch immernoch gegenseitig anknabern :q


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



thiax schrieb:


> ...
> ich geh mit ihr auch nicht in die eckkneipe. da ist es nicht zwingend entspannung, aber andere werte, die ich schätze OHNE sie.
> hier scheinen einige ein wenig unter eifersucht zu leiden.... was macht sie, wenn ich ne woche weg bin. was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...



Wenn ich geschrieben habe: dass ich sie gern um mich habe, dann heißt das auf deutsch: das ich sie gern um mich habe.
Und nicht auf Grund von Eifersucht in der Nähe haben muss.

Der Franziskaner Bonaventura erkannte schon im 13. Jahrhundert, 'der beste Freund eines Mannes sollte seine Frau sein'!

Deswegen -und weil sie auch gern feiert und sich vom Planeten schießt- geht Frau natürlich mit in Kneipe, Disco, sonstwas ...und auch mit angeln, wenn'se denn Nerv dazu hat. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man aneinandergeklettet sein muss & keine anderen Freunde hat.

Dein


thiax schrieb:


> ...MANN will angeln gehen, MANN will feuer machen, MANN will bier trinken und mit nem strauch auf m kopp abenteuer genießen.
> was soll da ne frau???


empfinde ich weder als Steinzeit und auch nicht Macho, sondern einfach nur arm.

Wenn ich nur 'ne Dienerin bräuchte, die mir den Arsxx nachträgt, wäre ich bei Mutti wohnen geblieben. Für die gesparte Miete hätte ich dann noch andere Bedürfnisse befriedigen lassen können ...aber da gibt es doch wohl noch etwas mehr bei der Partnerin zu finden als gewaschene Socken, geschmierte Stulle und entleerte E**r.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du das mal entdeckst.

Und was nehmen Frauen dir weg, wenn sie selber angeln?
Ich glaube, deine selbstgewählte Bezeichnung unter deinem Nicknamen 'Ahnungsloser' war eine gute Wahl.

#d#d#d


----------



## Andal (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Franziskaner Bonaventura erkannte schon im 13. Jahrhundert, 'der beste Freund eines Mannes sollte seine Frau sein'!



Das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler. Es ist der Hund!

Zu viel an gemeinsam verbrachter Zeit ist der Anfang vom Ende.


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler. Es ist der Hund!


Der war jetzt echt nich slecht!


----------



## TropicOrange (11. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

@ kati:

Besser kann mans nicht ausführen!


----------



## raini08 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich geschrieben habe: dass ich sie gern um mich habe, dann heißt das auf deutsch: das ich sie gern um mich habe.
> Und nicht auf Grund von Eifersucht in der Nähe haben muss.
> 
> Der Franziskaner Bonaventura erkannte schon im 13. Jahrhundert, 'der beste Freund eines Mannes sollte seine Frau sein'!
> ...


 
dem kann ich NUR ZUSTIMMEN !!! wer spaß mit frau/freundin haben will der SOLL ES SO BEKOMMEN#h:vik: bis bald euer raini08


----------



## thiax (16. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur 'ne Dienerin bräuchte, die mir den Arsxx nachträgt, wäre ich bei Mutti wohnen geblieben. Für die gesparte Miete hätte ich dann noch andere Bedürfnisse befriedigen lassen können ...aber da gibt es doch wohl noch etwas mehr bei der Partnerin zu finden als gewaschene Socken, geschmierte Stulle und entleerte E**r.
> Ich wünsche dir, dass du das mal entdeckst.
> 
> #d#d#d



als hellseher bist du leider nicht zu gebrauchen, obgleich du versucht hast, solch fähigkeiten unter beweis zu stellen. wo nimmst du aus meinen worten nur ANNÄHernd etwas her, was deine antwort rechtfertigen würde?
beziuehe doch bitte beim lesen dein gehirn mit ein. dann klappts auch mit verstehen UND antworten zu geben, die dem thema UND der fragestellung bzw behauptung oder darlegung entsprechen.

kannst du das? ich bin gespannt


----------



## Sterni01 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Was ist denn hier los ???
Ich habe in meiner Freundin den besten Freund gefunden !
Wir freuen uns auch schon BEIDE auf die Tage um den Vatertag. Da gehen wir beide für ein paar Tage auf Karpfen ansitzen !
Wer DAS nicht hat tut mir leid !#c


----------



## kati48268 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Thiax, die Dinger, die du rausgehauen hast, waren m.M.n. arg daneben und bedingten halt dieses Statement meinerseits.
Mehr will ich auch nicht mehr dazu sagen, u.a. auch, weil du dich als Diskussionspartner beim Thema '(mit)angelnde Frauen' -für mich- schlichtweg disqualifiziert hast.
Wenn du dich von mir angegangen fühlst, steht es dir wie jedem Boardie frei, mein Posting einem Mod zu melden. Ich kann mir sogar durchaus vorstellen, dass ich mir für meine Wortwahl einen Rüffel einfange, aber zum Inhalt als solches stehe ich, denn solchen Quark konnte ich einfach net so stehen lassen. 
Ansonsten bin ich aus diesem Ding nun raus.
So long.


----------



## Ralle2609 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

ich nehm meine schwester öfter mit... freundin hab ich auch schon mitgenommen aber dann darfst nur C&R machen sonst gibts was aufn sack !  |bla:|bla:|bla:

aber ich würd ihr nie nen knüppel in die hand geben... sonst hätte ich angst das sie immer mit will ^^

also meine freundin hat immer nur den stock ohne rolle bekommen :vik:

ähäääm ich meine natürlich die stippe |uhoh:


----------



## carphunter xd (24. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ich finds nice aber nur manchmal wen man ebend lust hat (=


----------



## ak.checker (24. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Mitnehmen!
> Gibt doch nix schöneres erfolglos vom Angeln zu kommen und die Hände stinken trotzdem nach Fisch




Der war gut.....:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## jungangler 93 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

... aber böse :q


----------



## Michael15709 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine freundin kommt immer mit zum Angeln! Da ich sie mit der sucht auch angesteckt habe! Und es macht echt super spass mit ihr zu Angeln!


----------



## Slipknot1 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Kurze Frage, ich gehe spinnen und meine Freundin will auch mal paar werfen etc, darf sie das unter  Aufsicht oder generell nicht?


----------



## Tricast (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich gehe spinnen und meine Freundin will auch mal paar werfen etc, darf sie das unter  Aufsicht oder generell nicht?



Eher nicht!!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## olaft64 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Kommt auch aufs Bundesland an- als Gehilfin des Fischereischein-Inhabers. D.h. Du stehst daneben (und bist nicht gerade pinkeln, holst was aus dem Auto o.ä.)

Selbst bei uns in BW darf sie auswerfen- drillen würde ich nein sagen, abhaken und betäuben/ schlachten schon mal gar nicht.

Insofern Auswerfen und Kurbeln, ab dem Anschlag besser DU. Aber nicht rechtsverbindlich |supergri

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Ich nehm meistens Kumpels mit, die sin an der Materie n bischen interessierter. Außerdem kann ich da dann auch auf Aal und Raubfisch gehn, weils wurdcht is, wie die Hände riechen und die Kerle können das ab.
Feste Freundin hab ich nich, aber hin und wieder nehm ich ma n Mädel mit, wobeis dann auf Karpfen geht. Muss ja nich sein sie mit den Fisch oder wurmhänden einzuschmiern 

Feedern geht bei jedem Geschlecht, vorallem kann man da die Leute auch guten Gewissens selbst mal nen Fisch fangen lassen


----------



## derporto (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Mit der Freundin ans Wasser? Heikle Sache. Nicht unbedingt, weil sie keine Lust dazu hätte oder es abstoßend fände, eher weil ich mich dann gezwungen sehen würde mit ihr zu interagieren.

Und genau das will ich nicht, wenn ich am Wasser bin. Da will ich mit niemandem interagieren, außer mit dem Meer, meinem Gerät und dem Fisch. Im höchsten Fall noch mit einem Kumpel bei dem auch mal ein halbstündiges Schweigen keine Beklemmungen auslöst.

Von daher: 

Eher nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



derporto schrieb:


> eher weil ich mich dann gezwungen sehen würde mit ihr zu interagieren.
> 
> Im höchsten Fall noch mit einem Kumpel bei dem auch mal ein halbstündiges Schweigen keine Beklemmungen auslöst.
> 
> ...




Ein absolut nachvollziehbarer Punkt.
Dazu kommt noch, dass du, wenn du du über Nacht bleibst, mit nem Kumpel dein Bier leer trinken kannst und dich dann hinlegen und pennen kannst.

Ne Frau will dann meistens noch ewig kuscheln und hier und da, und am Ende haste garnich geschlafen, weil du nachts noch n paar Bisse hattest.


Männer verstehn sich halt auch ohne Worte^^


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ne Frau will dann meistens noch ewig kuscheln und hier und da, und am Ende haste garnich geschlafen, *weil du nachts noch n paar Bisse hattest.*



Von der Frau ? |bigeyes


----------



## daci7 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Von der Frau ? |bigeyes


Besser als vom Kumpel - jedenfalls seh ich das so, die Ansichten gehn da ja auseinander.
|wavey:


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Mein Mann darf auch ab und zu mal mitgehen. |rolleyes


----------



## skally (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Freundin und ich haben des Mefo Angeln für uns entdeckt, es geht dann zusammen an die Küste, aber sobald man am waten ist, hat jeder seine eigene Welt. 
Zu angelpausen trifft man sich dann wieder, oder manchmal gibs dann noch gegrilltes am Lagerfeuer. Im diesen ist das auch echt Klasse! 

Gibt dann aber auch Situationen wo ich denke, wärst du mal lieber alleine gefahren!  Aber das hat man auch mit Kumpels oder Familienangehörigen.

beste grüße


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine Dame fährt auch öfters mit, sie ist da aber eher eine Seltenheit und nervt zu keiner Sekunde.

Blöd nur wenn sie auf einmal mehr fängt wie ich ^^


----------



## Freja (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



sadako schrieb:


> Mein Mann darf auch ab und zu mal mitgehen. |rolleyes



Dito |supergri


----------



## Christian1987S (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine geht meistens mit, hilft aufbauen, wirft den Grill an etc. Ich finds super.


----------



## thanatos (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

klar mitnehmen,aber nur zum Stippen , beim stunden-
langen Ansitzangeln könnte man:lauf gaaanz dumme
Gedanken kommen und was dann ,wenn dann z.B.der
Karpfen zupackt;+ Fisch oder das Ende einer:k großen Liebe:c???????


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

23.11.2010:


sadako schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Mein Freund darf ja auch immer mit |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



24.06.2013:


sadako schrieb:


> Mein Mann darf auch ab und zu mal mitgehen. |rolleyes



Hmmm, mir fällt gerade auf: Meine Platte scheint einen gewaltigen Sprung zu haben... |kopfkrat
Na wenigstens hat sich an meinem Statement in Bezug auf dieses Thema wenig geändert


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

@sadako:

Naja - man beachte die Veränderung:

1. Mein Freund darf IMMER mit.

2. Mein Mann darf auch AB UND ZU mal mit ...



So ist halt das Schicksal von uns Männern. Anfangs dürfen wir noch IMMER (Weggehen, Spaß haben, etc.), später dann nur noch AB UND ZU MAL...


----------



## Norman B. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> So ist halt das Schicksal von uns Männern. Anfangs dürfen wir noch IMMER (Weggehen, Spaß haben, etc.), später dann nur noch AB UND ZU MAL...


Nein, als Freund darf man(n) IMMER, als (Ehe-)Mann nur noch AB UND ZU. 

Meine Frau ist schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nicht mehr mitgekommen.
Ich versuche sie schon ständig zu überreden, aber eigentlich nur um einen Vorwand zu haben, um mir eine neue Liege zu kaufen.


----------



## aalex (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Haha na dann mal viel Glück mit deiner Liege, meine Freundin kommt auch nicht mehr mit weil ich mit der spinn Rute immer unterwegs bin am Vereins Teich und ihr dann schnell langweilig ist.
Es Seiden die darf ein Lager Feuer machen Dann ist sie die erste im Auto 
Sg Leute


----------



## Edermeister (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit der Freundin ans Wasser*

Meine Regierung kann ich überall hin mitnehmen. Die kann ich hinsetzen wo ich will, die pennt überall ein.


----------

